# sfr box et borne airport express



## 2parcs (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai une connexion par SFR box et j'ai une borne airport express.
J'ai essayé de configurer cette dernière pour étendre le réseau wifi de la box mais l'utilitaire de la borne m'a dit que c'était impossible de le faire.
M'y suis-je mal pris ?
Y a-t'il un moyen de contourner cela ?
Une autre manip ?
Merci me répondre.


----------



## jethro2009 (19 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que non.

Mais vous pouvez mettre l'Airport Express en mode pont et créer alors un réseau wifi.


----------



## 2parcs (19 Juillet 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Je pense que non.
> 
> Mais vous pouvez mettre l'Airport Express en mode pont et créer alors un réseau wifi.



Merci.
Mais comment faire ce mode pont ?
J'avoue que je rame pas mal avec cette borne airport.


----------



## jethro2009 (19 Juillet 2010)

La borne doit être connectée en ethernet au routeur;
Utilitaire Airport - Internet (en haut) - Connexion ethernet - Mode pont
Mettre à jour

Dans ce mode, l'Airport Express réplique le paramétrage de l'appareil auquel elle est connectée.

Pour ce qui est d'étendre le réseau wi-fi de la borne SFR, il faut qu'elle soit compatible avec les bornes supposées étendre le réseau, et ce n'est pas souvent le cas. J'ignore dans quelle situation vous êtes avec la SFR Box.

JLM


----------



## 2parcs (19 Juillet 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est d'étendre le réseau wi-fi de la borne SFR, il faut qu'elle soit compatible avec les bornes supposées étendre le réseau, et ce n'est pas souvent le cas. J'ignore dans quelle situation vous êtes avec la SFR Box.
> 
> JLM



C'est à dire ?




jethro2009 a dit:


> La borne doit être connectée en ethernet au routeur;
> Utilitaire Airport - Internet (en haut) - Connexion ethernet - Mode pont
> Mettre à jour
> 
> ...


Ok merci.


----------



## jethro2009 (19 Juillet 2010)

2parcs a dit:


> C'est à dire ?
> 
> C'est une question de compatibilité entre bornes wi-fi. En général le plus simple est d'essayer, parce que trouver les paramètres à comparer, dépendants des fabricants, est un parcours du combattant. D'où essai simple.


----------



## 2parcs (20 Juillet 2010)

Ok, merci pour toutes ces réponses.


----------

